

Gold prices fall below $900 an ounce - gongfudoi
http://money.cnn.com/2008/04/01/markets/gold_prices.ap/

======
rms
Why is the dollar going up? I can understand that the Fed's actions are good
for Wall Street. Is it going to take a while for the rampant printing of money
to catch up?

~~~
bokonist
Simple: every other major currency block is also pursuing a highly
inflationary policy. For instance, the Chinese central bank prints money to
buy US bonds. It does this to keep its own exports strong. This is a terrible
way for China to maximize its standard of living. But that's not the goal. The
goal of the Chinese government is to maintain strong employment and prevent a
second coming of the Taiping rebellion. If that means subsidizing Joe
Sixpack's HDTV, then so be it.

~~~
pmjordan
_Simple: every other major currency block is also pursuing a highly
inflationary policy._

Hmm, I don't know, in the Eurozone inflation is high (~3.4%) at the moment,
but it doesn't seem to be _policy_ as much as they've been unable to prevent
it. Target inflation for the ECB continues to be 2%.

------
aston
Sweet. I dunno why this is titled so pessimistically...the dollar is finally
rallying.

------
revicon
And here I was thinking this was an april fools joke :)

------
bprater
Total hacker news!

~~~
rms
A lot of people here are interested in general business and the markets.

~~~
davidw
Price movements aren't that interesting though, IMO. I might vote for some
kind of in-depth analysis type of article, of the kind you might find in The
Economist or FT, but this sort of "look, a round number!" thing is boring.

~~~
jgrahamc
And a round number in base 10 at that. Now when gold falls through an
interesting binary number feel free to post.

